# I got a pair



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope you bought a lot of extra cages. Hamster babies can breed at 6 weeks old and they will breed back to the mom. Also, hope you can handle the mom(s) eating the babies. Gross, I know, but it happens _a lot_, so be prepared.

Always separate the male(s) from the babies. He will also kill them to breed again with the female. Their gestation period depends on the breed of hamster, but it can be as short as 18 days. You will have a ton of hamsters if you're not prepared for how fast they breed. 

My daughter wanted to breed hamsters but I said no because I knew she wouldn't handle the gross parts of it very well.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Whooooa, that is some nasty stuff... YIKES!

Pat


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i know its nasty stuff and i have prepared myself for it. i need the $$ for buying another golden and i have already spoken with 2 guys who are willing to buy the litters once they are born (when the babies are ready to be separated from their mother). i am in constant contact with one breeder/seller so he is helping me with giving me tips and all. 

i did get a big cage for now will get a smaller one for the male later. after 2-3 litters i will be quitting on breeding hamsters. i am taking good care of them  

i am doing this for Yuki's sake and not mine.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When you say 'mate' for Yuki, do you mean a friend or for breeding?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I had to chuckle at your title...in the U.S. 'get a pair' means something totally different!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuki said:


> i know its nasty stuff and i have prepared myself for it. i need the $$ for buying another golden and i have already spoken with 2 guys who are willing to buy the litters once they are born (when the babies are ready to be separated from their mother). i am in constant contact with one breeder/seller so he is helping me with giving me tips and all.
> 
> i did get a big cage for now will get a smaller one for the male later. after 2-3 litters i will be quitting on breeding hamsters. i am taking good care of them
> 
> i am doing this for Yuki's sake and not mine.


You won't make much $$ with only 2-3 litters. I doubt it would even cover food, bedding, and cages.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> When you say 'mate' for Yuki, do you mean a friend or for breeding?


For breeding  i have decided to become a golden breeder in future (starting later next year) cuz i love goldens a lot. i am also learning dog training too. i will be opening puppy obedience classes after i finish my training which will be a first of its kind in my city. many people here are unaware of training dogs properly and i thought i should try to educate people on training their puppies and have a better relationship with their dogs. 

 i m sorry about the title i didnt know it would mean something else lol



MikaTallulah said:


> You won't make much $$ with only 2-3 litters. I doubt it would even cover food, bedding, and cages.


guess you are right about 2-3 litters, i will make very less money...but the bedding, food and cage were pretty cheap (around $35 for all) and i can cover it by selling 2 pairs of hamsters.  the rest of the money i am gonna keep it safe for buying new puppy. a hamster pair sells for around $18 and i need about $350 for the new puppy. everything is cheaper here than in US also i need to get a look at how things work since i will be a golden breeder in future. i am starting small and slow to learn first.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck, when in high school I raised guinea pigs for a project. Fell in love with each litter, and kept them all! Lousy at wanting to sell them and soon had more than I could handle. Mom/Dad finally sold them for me and that is when I knew I would be a horrible breeder of anything, I would keep all the babes! 

Good luck and keep up your dreams.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks Deber  i will keep in mind not to get too close to the litters. i too deep within my heart want to keep all the babies for myself but i wont. 

i found a path on which i want to walk and i feel happy about it. i want to become a breeder and care for my beloved dogs.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

I used to have one but my dog felt really jealous so I decided to give it away.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yuki said:


> For breeding  i have decided to become a golden breeder in future (starting later next year) cuz i love goldens a lot. i am also learning dog training too. i will be opening puppy obedience classes after i finish my training which will be a first of its kind in my city. many people here are unaware of training dogs properly and i thought i should try to educate people on training their puppies and have a better relationship with their dogs.
> 
> i m sorry about the title i didnt know it would mean something else lol
> 
> ...


You won't be able to start breeding Yuki later next year if you are planning on getting a female puppy for him to breed with. That puppy would be, what, a year old at most? Absolutely ABSOLUTELY inappropriate and wrong to breed a dog that young. Dogs should be 2 years old minimum before they're bred. You should also have Yuki's hips and elbows checked by a professional to make sure he is even fit for breeding.

I hope you have found a reputable golden retriever breeder who can mentor you through this process. Breeding dogs is not a fun simple hobby. It is a lot of hard work that requires dedication and knowledge.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2012)

So you think you want to breed dogs? Make sure you read this. It's not to scare you, but you MUST be informed about the worst possible scenarios before bringing 5-10 extra lives into the world.

So you want to be a breeder?

SO YOU THINK YOU WANT TO BREED?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do you want to breed Goldens? And don't tell me because you love them, because I love them, too, and I am not a breeder. Yuki is your first Golden pup, right? That means you do not have a lot of experience yet...do you have an experienced, reliable breeder to mentor you?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Please don't be a dog breeder. Hamsters and dogs are VERY different.. you also should not depend on breeding hamsters to fund your 'breeding' for your goldens... It is a LOT more money and work and GOOD breeders rarely make a profit from their litters. Leave it to the pro's...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Florabora said:


> You won't be able to start breeding Yuki later next year if you are planning on getting a female puppy for him to breed with. That puppy would be, what, a year old at most? Absolutely ABSOLUTELY inappropriate and wrong to breed a dog that young. Dogs should be 2 years old minimum before they're bred. You should also have Yuki's hips and elbows checked by a professional to make sure he is even fit for breeding.
> 
> I hope you have found a reputable golden retriever breeder who can mentor you through this process. Breeding dogs is not a fun simple hobby. It is a lot of hard work that requires dedication and knowledge.


yes i plan to wait until later, thats why i said "i want to be a breeder in future". i wont start breeding until both my goldens have grown up well and are healthy and fit to breed. yes, i am in contact a breeder who is helping me to learn everything. i do know its not fun, i also have a lot of free time so i can dedicate it to my darlings and also learn.



inge said:


> Why do you want to breed Goldens? And don't tell me because you love them, because I love them, too, and I am not a breeder. Yuki is your first Golden pup, right? That means you do not have a lot of experience yet...do you have an experienced, reliable breeder to mentor you?


Yuki is my 3rd. First two being females and i have had other dogs from varied breeds all my life.  yes i have a breeder who is willing to mentor me.



Jamm said:


> Please don't be a dog breeder. Hamsters and dogs are VERY different.. you also should not depend on breeding hamsters to fund your 'breeding' for your goldens... It is a LOT more money and work and GOOD breeders rarely make a profit from their litters. Leave it to the pro's...


i know they are different and also that funds are insufficient. i need to know about how the system works so hamster breeding is like a training for me, something temporary. Also i am taking up breeding (as in future, not yet) because here in my city there are a lot of backyard breeders with poor quality of pups not taking good care of them and the pups have many problems too. its hard to find good breeders, there arent many pros. i wish to become a good breeder and also take action against BYBs here.

 if everyone here says not to be breeder i dont know what to do in my life. i finally found something i want to dedicate myself to and work hard towards it.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Breeding isn't a career and it shouldn't be looked at like that.. it costs LOTS of money.. meaning a steady full time job and then breeding extra on the side.... lots of money and lots of work. Totally not something to live off of.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Does Yuki have full registration with KCI (Kennel Club of India)? You will have to wait till both your dogs are over 2 years, which means you should not be breeding them "later next year" like you noted, unless you are getting an adult female. 

Afaik, hardly any breeders in India do Hip, Elbow etc clearances. How are you planning to make sure your female's pedigree has the clearances? What about Yuki? Are you planning to get clearances on both your dogs? Also breeding dogs requires time, money and space. And like others noted, this can't be the "occupation". This has to be funded by another career.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuki/Syd- Any luck with your local breed club? What about conformation? You were looking into that too. What you Yuki do to enhance the breed?

In the US at least most reputable breeders will not give full registration of their pups to just anyone. They also won't sell 1 month old pups like Yuki's breeder did.

Breeding is a very expensive hobby and breeders if lucky only break even with each litter. I don't know a single breeder who does not have full time income coming into their household whether it is themselves or a spouse's. 

Breeding hamsters is 1,000,000 times easier than dogs. Give rodents food, water, bedding and they will reproduce very happy with few health problems. They only leave 2-3 years anyway.

Also your parents got rid of your last golden what is to stop them from doing it again? Unless you have your own place I don't see this as a very practical endeavor. I also don't see how you breeding would stop BYBs.

You can take action against BYBs without being a breeder plus than I won't look like you are just out for your own sake to sell your dogs.

What health clearances are done in your country prior to breeding? I would imagine they should include hips, elbows, eyes, and heart, too. The clearances cost money, too.

Just food for thought


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

MikaTallulah said:


> Also your parents got rid of your last golden what is to stop them from doing it again? Unless you have your own place I don't see this as a very practical endeavor. I also don't see how you breeding would stop BYBs.


This was the first thing on my mind too, but I didn't know how to bring it up. 


*Syd* - will your parents be ok with 2 dogs and a litter of pups? It's really quite a lot to handle unless you have your own space.


Why do you want to breed Yuki? Do you think he meets the breed standards? Have you shown him anywhere or are you planning to? How will he contribute to the breed, i.e. what characteristics in him do you think will be carried forward and help enhance the breed?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

We are all asking questions that should be fairly easy to answer.

Buddy has champions in his lineage like Yuki does but Buddy is not of showable or breed able quality.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> Does Yuki have full registration with KCI (Kennel Club of India)? You will have to wait till both your dogs are over 2 years, which means you should not be breeding them "later next year" like you noted, unless you are getting an adult female.
> 
> Afaik, hardly any breeders in India do Hip, Elbow etc clearances. How are you planning to make sure your female's pedigree has the clearances? What about Yuki? Are you planning to get clearances on both your dogs? Also breeding dogs requires time, money and space. And like others noted, this can't be the "occupation". This has to be funded by another career.


yes Yuki has full registration of KCI.  i am afraid no one does any clearances here. we have to get it done ourselves for our dogs. i am planning on getting clearances on both dogs if i start breeding them. 



canine_mommy said:


> *Syd* - will your parents be ok with 2 dogs and a litter of pups? It's really quite a lot to handle unless you have your own space.
> 
> Why do you want to breed Yuki? Do you think he meets the breed standards? Have you shown him anywhere or are you planning to? How will he contribute to the breed, i.e. what characteristics in him do you think will be carried forward and help enhance the breed?


yes it was my parents idea that i start breeding if i have to keep the dogs and earn enough to keep my dogs. they dont have any issues with having a pair of dogs or a litter of pups until they find homes. they are actually encouraging me to go for it. 

i will be showing him later this year at the dog show in conformation and in obedience. the characteristics that will be carried on are temperament, agility and trainability and he has a beautiful coat too. he does meet the breed standards. i cant say what else will be carried on until i get the female.

As i had previously said, if my dog wins in a competition or is a stud my family will accept dogs. my parents have opened up a little to Yuki and they are treating him better than they treated any of my other dogs. 

i will still think it over a few more times before i take any step, i still have time to think about it before i invest my time and money into it. i thank everyone for their replies i found them helpful, i will take into account about everything you guys have told me. i am glad i brought up this issue before i did anything. 

though being a breeder is easy for me and i dont plan to make a livelihood out of it. i love dogs and want to be a breeder but after all these replies i got i am having second thoughts and feeling worried.


----------



## niceoldlady (Jun 1, 2012)

My dogs:


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Well i thought it over a lot and i have decided to go for it. every breeder has to start some where and face tough times too. i am ready for it.


----------

